# Liberty Movement > Liberty Campaigns > Liberty Campaign Evaluation >  Campaign Evaluation: Darrell Castle (POTUS)

## Bryan

This thread is intended to be a collection point of the strong pros and cons of any potential liberty candidate / campaign that is being discussed / promoted on the forum. You are welcome to post both positive and not-so-positive attributes about the candidate as they related to their position on supporting liberty as well as issues relating to their campaign. The most important information may be aggregated in this top post for easy reference.

*Candidate Name:* Darrell Castle
*Office Sought:* President of the United States
*Website:* [http://castle2016.com/
*Social Media:* 
https://www.facebook.com/DarrellCastle2016/
https://twitter.com/DarrellCastle

*Candidate Profile: Mission / On the Issues*
Civil Liberties: [Rating TBD]
Constitutional Issues: [Rating TBD]
Economic Issues: [Rating TBD]
Foreign Policy: [Rating TBD]
Social Issues: [Rating TBD]
*Overall Mission Rating:* [Rating TBD]


*Candidate Profile: Personal*
Honesty: [Rating TBD]
Issue consistency: [Rating TBD]
Personality: [Rating TBD]
*Overall Personal Rating:* [Rating TBD]

*Candidate Rating:* [Rating TBD]


*Race Profile: Competition & Demographics*
State: 
District: 
Incumbent:
Other Primary Candidates: 
Non-Incumbent Candidates from Other Parties: 
Relevant poll numbers: None.
*Overall Race Profile Rating:* [Rating TBD]

*Miscellaneous Pros/Cons*
Key strong points: 

Unknown points for further research:

Possible weak points:

Possible deal breakers:

*Overall Rating:*

----------


## RonZeplin

This is about his VP running mate Scott Bradley's letter to the editor.  It's an LDS religion based argument against voting for "two-party dolts".   Controversial perhaps, but I like it. 

*A word on voting from Scott Bradley himself*

http://news.hjnews.com/logan_hj/a-wo...387762e19.html

----------


## William Tell

> *Darrell Castle on the Issues*
> 
> *AMERICAS FOUNDATION OF LIBERTY*
> 
> What I Promise 
> If God raised me up and made me President of the United  States, what I told the states, what I told you I would do, I will do,  or die trying.  So help me God.
>  (Acceptance Speech, Salt Lake City, 16 April 2016)
> 
> Adherence To The Constitution 
> ...


 http://castle2016.com/issues/

----------


## afwjam

Sounds pretty good to me.

----------


## Jesse James

Wow!

----------


## younglibertarian

Very good candidate, however could limitations on Gay Marriage, prostitution, ect. be a violation of this sites message? (Personal Liberty?)

I personally don't like any of those things but it is something to consider.

----------


## Origanalist

> Very good candidate, however could limitations on Gay Marriage, prostitution, ect. be a violation of this sites message? (Personal Liberty?)
> 
> I personally don't like any of those things but it is something to consider.


What actions would he take as president on those issues?

----------


## euphemia

Castle is a very logical, streamlined speaker.  I heard him at an Alternative Candidate forum at Vanderbilt in 2008.  He was the VP candidate then.  He connected very well with a majority socialist-leaning student audience.  The Socialist candidate was there, and I seem to recall he got alot of applause along the way.

Castle is also someone who is camera friendly.  He's not really good looking, but where I was sitting was near where the video monitor was.  He frames well. In a TV age, this is something that absolutely cannot be ignored.

Just like some Libertarian positions are obnoxious to Christians, some Constitution positions might be obnoxious to secular thinkers.  This is why we have the House and Senate.  The constitutional balance of powers matters.

----------


## William Tell

> Darrell Castle discusses the twenty-eight pages redacted from the  9/11 Commission Report and how the relationship between the governments  of the United States and Saudi Arabia relate.


http://www.castlereport.us/twenty-eight-pages/

https://soundcloud.com/castle-report/twenty-eight-pages

----------


## William Tell



----------


## William Tell

Bump

----------


## RonZeplin

Darrell Castle recommended reading list.

----------


## Xenliad

I would vote for him if the election were today. The Constitution Party itself seems rather... theocratic, but this guy reminds me more of Ron Paul.

----------


## William Tell

Copied down Darrell's stance on marriage as best I could from C-SPAN. About 8:00 on the video: http://www.c-span.org/video/?408188-...stle&start=463




> If you take same sex marriage as a social issue, if you want me to comment on that. I'm a Christian so you know I personally don't believe in it. But I believe the government has no place in marriage to begin with. The government wants you to buy a license to do everything. But in my view marriage is an act between us and God. God determins what marriage is and its not up to the government. So it shouldn't be a government licensed event in any case.

----------


## younglibertarian

> Copied down Darrell's stance on marriage as best I could from C-SPAN. About 8:00 on the video: http://www.c-span.org/video/?408188-...stle&start=463


That stance is more comforting then the CP official platform.

----------


## William Tell

> That stance is more comforting then the CP official platform.


Darrell can't be assessed by the CP platform any more than Rand Paul and Mitt Romney can be by the GOP platform.

----------


## Jesse James

is he on the texas ballot?

----------


## William Tell

> is he on the texas ballot?


No but he will be a registered write in. Meaning if you write in Darrell Castle/Scott Bradley it will be counted the same as any other vote. That's how it was with Chuck Baldwin/Darrell Castle in 2008.

----------


## Jesse James

are you voting for him?

----------


## William Tell

> *Candidate Name:* Darrell Castle
> *Office Sought:* President of the United States
> *Website:* http://www.castlereport.us
> *Social Media:* 
> https://www.facebook.com/The-Castle-...6849063796902/


The official campaign site and social media:
http://castle2016.com/
https://www.facebook.com/DarrellCastle2016/
https://twitter.com/DarrellCastle

----------


## William Tell

Yep, I will vote for him.

----------


## younglibertarian

Can we finish this?

----------


## Anti-Neocon

I think he is a good candidate and one of the best ways for people to vote their conscience.  Though it may be more pragmatic and strategic to vote for Johnson.

----------


## Tywysog Cymru

This is someone I can get the people I go to church with (who overwhelmingly despise Trump) to vote for.

----------


## afwjam

This guy gets it, let's give him a passing grade.

----------


## Natural Citizen

I think his principles share the same foundation for moral code that benchmark the fundamental principles of Individual Liberty itself as they relate to the traditional American philosophy of governance. 

So that's my final word on it so far as a Liberty evaluation goes toward a prospective candidate running_ in_ Liberty.

I care very little for the notion that policy defines Liberty. It doesn't. And it can't. Nor will it. Liberty is established by principles. Not policy.

----------


## afwjam

Darrell castle needs our support, so let's give him a grade already. He is far better then Johnson and I'm going to start promoting him on this site, I would like to remain within the rules unlike the Trump guys.

----------


## Origanalist

> Darrell castle needs our support, so let's give him a grade already. He is far better then Johnson and I'm going to start promoting him on this site, I would like to remain within the rules unlike the Trump guys.


Rules are for cucks.

----------


## Xenliad

Israel and foreign aid

----------


## William Tell



----------


## afwjam

It's clear to me that Castle is the most pro Liberty candidate we have, so I'm not going to wait for the grade and will start promoting him now.

----------


## presence

“Today I want to speak to you in defense of liberty and against tyranny.  I speak for the republic and against the fascism that seems to be  enveloping us. The general government was created by the sovereign  states for a specific purpose; that purpose was to protect our God-given  rights. Anything that runs afoul of that purpose is therefore illegal  and unconstitutional. And since virtually everything this government  does runs afoul of that purpose, virtually everything it does is illegal  and unconstitutional.” -Castle

----------


## adissa

> Rules are for cucks.


True.

----------


## Origanalist

> Can we finish this?


Please? I need to know where to post Castle threads.

----------


## William Tell



----------


## Origanalist

Darrell Castle Reminds Us Why He Is The Most Libertarian Presidential Candidate

On Monday August 29th, Darrell Castle conducted a live stream on Facebook in which he took the time to answers questions, address some misconceptions, and remind us why he is the most libertarian candidate running for President.

In this article, I will layout the 10 most libertarian moments from The Constitution Party candidate Darrell Castle’s live stream, in no particular order.

1.) He Is Not A Theocrat

Right off the bat in the first few minutes of his livestream, Mr. Castle dealt with his most common misconception. Due to his openness and unforgiving proclamation of his Christian faith, as well as some aspects of The Constitution Party’s platform, many think Darrell Castle would institute some kind of “Christian sharia law”, but the exact opposite is the truth. Castle is not running on his party’s platform, and in addressing this concern he said, “I believe in the Constitution, I believe in the 1st amendment. I believe people have the right to practice their own faith, or no faith if that’s their choice.”

2.) Non-Interventionist Foreign Policy

Castle was asked whether or not he was an isolationist, he replied by saying “We believe in trading with everyone. Everyone that wants to trade with us, everyone that wants to be friends. Trade makes you interact with other people, war doesn’t. Just because you oppose war and don’t want to go to war all over the world doesn’t make you an isolationist. Trading with people and being friends with people is what’s important.”

Which leads me to the next point…

3.) Pro-Free Trade

This is another common misconception of Mr. Castle. Although he has come out against trade deals such as TPP and NAFTA, Darrell Castle is very much pro-free trade and went on to state the benefits of having trade with countries like Cuba. What he is against are the insanely bureaucratic trade deals that masquerade as free trade. Mr Castle said it best himself, “I’m opposed to free trade agreements, for reasons I’ve stated many times. They transfer authority over trade to international bureaucracies that are not accountable to the American people.”

4.) Against The War On Drugs

On numerous occasions, Castle has talked about his disdain for the war on drugs, and this time was no different. In this instance he talked specifically about marijuana decriminalization. “I think it should be decriminalized. I don’t see sending people to prison for possessing that substance. It’s a liberty issue and it’s a moral issue to me.”

5.) On State Nullification

In regards to state nullification Mr. Castle said, “I’m in favor of it. I think it’s a great idea. I think more states should do it. You just need some Governors and some legislatures with a little guts.”

6.) Hates The Federal Reserve

Darrell Castle is a man of few words, the strong silent type, and when asked how he feels about the Federal Reserve he simply said, “I hate it and I think it should be gone”

Well said!

7.) Telling A Lot Of People They’re Fired

In an unintentionally hilarious moment, Castle was asked what his first act as president would be. He said, “There’s so many. The United Nations, The Federal Reserve, abortion. But telling a lot of people they’re fired would be number one.”

8.) Taxation Is Theft

You knew it had to come up at some point. In response to “Is taxation theft?” Darrell Castle gave the most libertarian answer, “Yes… theft is theft whether it’s done by majority vote or at the point of a gun in an alley somewhere.”

9.) A Fan Of Murray Rothbard and Ludwig Von Mises

This was hands down my favorite moment of the livestream. I knew Castle was good but not this good. A commenter asked him about Murray Rothbard and anarcho-capitalism, and he said “Well I’m a Von Mises person, I believe in the free market. So I read Murray Rothbard’s stuff and generally like it.”

Go Castle!

10.) His Love Of The Constitution

During his livestream, Darrell Castle was asked one of the easiest questions he could have received, “Would you be a better President than Trump?” to which he replied, “Yes I would. If I didn’t think so then I wouldn’t be doing this.” but he didn’t stop there. He went on to say “The Constitution is so very important. It’s so much more than just a piece of paper or a legal document. It is the charter of liberty…”



Watching his live stream, it reminded me why I’m supporting him. That despite some of his minor and shallow flaws, his struggle with ballot access, and lack of exposure, he holds liberty as a primary value in his campaign and his personal life. I’m confident that, if elected, Darrell Castle will uphold his oath to the Constitution and work diligently to protect the freedoms of the American people across the board. And with his administration, we’d see more liberty and prosperity in this country than with any of the other candidates. I’m unabashedly and without reservation going to cast my vote for Darrell Castle this November! #Castle2016

I suggest watching the entire livestream. He spoke of a lot that I was unable to list here, such as abolishing the Department of Education, abolishing the EPA, his opposition of mandatory vaccinations and much more! If you would like to know more about Darrell Castle’s campaign and how you can get involved then go to castle2016.com




http://libertyhangout.org/2016/08/da...ial-candidate/

----------


## specsaregood

> Darrell Castle Reminds Us Why He Is The Most Libertarian Presidential Candidate
> 
> On Monday August 29th, Darrell Castle conducted a live stream on Facebook in which he took the time to answers questions, address some misconceptions, and remind us why he is the most libertarian candidate running for President.


I wonder what his username here is/was...

----------


## Origanalist

> I wonder what his username here is/was...


He has libertarian positions so he must be a member, right?

----------


## Natural Citizen

Yeah, I saw that. It was pretty good stuff. Thank for posting it here. It's refreshing.




> Darrell Castle Reminds Us Why He Is The Most Libertarian Presidential Candidate
> 
> On Monday August 29th, Darrell Castle conducted a live stream on Facebook in which he took the time to answers questions, address some misconceptions, and remind us why he is the most libertarian candidate running for President.
> 
> In this article, I will layout the 10 most libertarian moments from The Constitution Party candidate Darrell Castles live stream, in no particular order.
> 
> 1.) He Is Not A Theocrat
> 
> Right off the bat in the first few minutes of his livestream, Mr. Castle dealt with his most common misconception. Due to his openness and unforgiving proclamation of his Christian faith, as well as some aspects of The Constitution Partys platform, many think Darrell Castle would institute some kind of Christian sharia law, but the exact opposite is the truth. Castle is not running on his partys platform, and in addressing this concern he said, I believe in the Constitution, I believe in the 1st amendment. I believe people have the right to practice their own faith, or no faith if thats their choice.
> ...

----------


## specsaregood

> He has libertarian positions so he must be a member, right?


I have a hard time imagining somebody with such RonPaul-eque positions and explanations, that has been internet-literate for awhile, NOT having an account here sometime between 2007-2012.   Before facebook took over so much chat type traffic.

----------


## Origanalist

> I have a hard time imagining somebody with such RonPaul-eque positions and explanations, that has been internet-literate for awhile, NOT having an account here sometime between 2007-2012.   Before facebook took over so much chat type traffic.


Well, I agree it would be interesting to find out who if that is the case.

----------


## specsaregood

> Well, I agree it would be interesting to find out who if that is the case.


I did search the memberlist a couple weeks back to see if anything obvious stuck out, but didn't find any.  didn't spend a lot of time on it though.

----------

